# In regards to GPUGRID team...



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2011)

I appointed user Pembo, who has quite an impressive amount of points achieved... 1,119,452pts to be exact , to team captain of TPU GPUGRID team. congrats Pembo!

just thought i would let everyone know.

and as a reminder for those of you who arent aware of what GPUGRID is, 



> Volunteer computing for biomedicine
> 
> GPUGRID.net is a novel distributed supercomputing infrastructure made of many NVIDIA graphics cards joined together to deliver high-performance all-atom biomolecular simulations. The molecular simulations performed by our volunteers are some of the most common types performed by scientists in the field, but they are also some of the most computationally demanding and usually require a supercomputer.
> Running GPUGRID on GPUs innovates volunteer computing by delivering supercomputing class applications on a cost effective infrastructure which will greatly impact the way biomedical research is performed.
> ...



for more information visit http://www.gpugrid.net/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Steve and congrats to Pembo on his promotion!!


----------

